
Don’t Post The Evidence Unless It Supports Your Case - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/24/dont-post-the-evidence-unless-it-supports-your-case/
======
iamdave
_"Let me help Mr. Arrington with disclosure.

Marc Andreessen co-founder of Ning is on the panel of experts for his upcoming
TechCrunch conference. <http://www.techcrunch50.com/2008/panel-of-experts/>

C’mon, Mike you need to disclose this is you are going to bash WL. "_

Ouch. The comments war that came after Arrington's little fit is kinda
interesting.

------
vaksel
Everyone does it. Most people ignore evidence that doesn't meet their
preconceptions.

